# Mixing dry food with water or broth



## onyx03 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, I have heard about ways of making dry dog food tastier for dogs. I read that you could mix the dry kibble in chicken or beef broth or just some boiling water to make the food softer and more easily edible for the dog. I was interested in trying the mixing with broth idea but I was wondering if this would remove any nutritional value of the kibble, especially fats(due to boiling). If anyone has insights, please let me know.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

onyx03 said:


> I read that you could mix the dry kibble in chicken or beef broth or just some boiling water to make the food softer and more easily edible for the dog.


There is nothing easier for a dog to eat then kibble out of the bowl. If you want to add broth or water, go ahead but if you are doing it to make it easier to eat, you are wasting your time. There is certainly no need to boil the water.



> I was interested in trying the mixing with broth idea but I was wondering if this would remove any nutritional value of the kibble, especially fats(due to boiling). If anyone has insights, please let me know.


Assuming that they are going to drink the water then no. You are going to a lot of trouble for little or no return. I don't understand why you want to make the kibble softer. You should make it harder if anything. I think you are equating dog eating to human eating. We are two different species. We don't eat alike at all.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I used to soak Sassy's kibble. She isn't a good water drinker. Soaking isn't going to change the fats any, it has already been processed at high heat. I do read that kibble with citric acid, something like that, isn't okay to soak, something about higher bloat risk. Don't know why. Warming the food up may make it smellier and tastier to the dog.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! One of my dogs, Lucy, is the pickiest dog on the planet. I use dry and can food and missing link or solid gold seameal. I discovered that if I put a small amount of tepid water (from the tap) in the bowl and mix it all together (it sort of makes a meat gravy), then Lucy gobbles it down! She still crunches some of the kibble, too. This has worked so well, that I now do it for all 3 of my dogs. I feel one must do what works best for his furfamily!
Good Luck!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

If citric acid is in the first five ingredients I would not moisten--according to the Purdue Bloat study, kibble that has been soaked and that has citric acid in the first five ingredients CAN contribute to bloat......


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't add warm water or broth. That will destroy some of the nutrients in the food. But you can add liquid at room temperature. Dry dog food is very hard for dogs to digest. Pretty much all of the water is removed from the food in order to make it dry. So the dogs have to add moisture from their own system to work the food through their digestion track. This can really dehydrate dogs. 

This is why I add water to my dog's food with every meal. I have heard for some dog’s water has improved the taste. I can't say for sure with mine, as I've been feeding it this way for so long. 

I don't let the food soak, but I know others that do. It really doesn't matter. It's a myth that dry dog food cleans teeth. Recent studies have shown that the kibble shatters as soon as the dog bites down. It isn't hard enough to grind away tarter.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

When I fed kibble, I added a little water, just out of the tap to make it more pallatable because my dog wouldn't eat it otherwise. Just make sure you don't leave it out for a long time as it will go bad since it's wet. I only added a little bit to make them slightly wet but not soaked; or else my dog wouldn't eat it either.


----------

